# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Herben staat met LVF op de bres voor christenen - Reformatorisch Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Herben staat met LVF op de bres voor christenen*
*Reformatorisch Dagblad -** 2 uur geleden*
DEN HAAG - Lijst Vijf Fortuyn (LVF) wil het opnemen voor christenen. De partij staat op de bres voor de joods-christelijke en humanistische traditie die Nederland groot, ruimdenkend en welvarend heeft gemaakt. *...* 
Herben: Lijst Vijf Fortuyn beschermt christenen RKnieuws
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

